

Prismatic Integrates Google Reader - rpsubhub
http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2012/6/1/prismatic-integrates-google-reader.html

======
jeffehobbs
Note to the Prismatic guys -- I got a bunch of promotional emails from you
today. I know you're excited, but, maybe just one a day?

~~~
healsdata
I just received the third email from Prismatic today. At this point, I haven't
even gotten home to check out the first newly announced feature yet and I've
already forgotten what it was.

------
spindritf
Why does a discovery site need access to my contacts when I try to "sign up
with Google Reader"? The idea sounds great but that's a deal breaker.

~~~
aria
We need read access to auto-complete emails for sharing and for invitations.
Unfortunately, there didn't seem to be a separate read from write permission
for that. Hope that helps.

~~~
spindritf
Thanks, that's entirely reasonable. Though I would still feel uneasy to
release a lot of personal information of other people (phone numbers, physical
addresses, birthdays, etc.) just for autocomplete and signed up with Twitter.

------
caiob
That is cool. (period)

